# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Cilat do të jenë pasojat politike që do të sjellë Aleanca Kuq e Zi?

## Uriel

Duke parë lëvizjet e fundit në skenën politike shqiptare, ku pjesa më pikante ishte dalja në dritë e lëvizjes ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' si parti politike, lëvizje deri diku e pritshme, pavarësisht se në fillim pretendohej për jo-politizimin e saj, lindin natyrshëm disa pyetje që mund të shkaktojnë një diskutim konstruktiv:

- Si e shikoni metamorfozën e Kreshnik Spahiut? E shfrytëzoi ai elementin patriotik si trampolinë për politikën shqiptare?
- Çfarë ndryshimesh mund të sjellë kjo parti? Do jenë këto ndryshime rrënjësore, apo do kemi një dështim të Kreshnik Spahiut, të ngjashëm me shndërrimin e dikurshëm të dështuar të Erion Veliajt, nga ''Mjaft'' në ''G 99''? 

Nëse marrim të mirëqënë hipotetikisht suksesin e saj, kur kjo parti e sapoformuar korr një rezultat të kënaqshëm në zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare, binomi tradicional i politikës shqiptare PD-PS do të humbasë monopolin përballë një kundërshtari, që deri tani nuk përfaqësohet nga asnjë figurë ish-komuniste në brëndësi të saj. Edhe nëse kësaj partie sipas thashethemeve të fundit politike, mund ti bashkohet presidenti aktual Bamir Topi, i cili ka deklaruar tashmë që nuk do të kandidojë për një mandat të dytë presidencial, mbetet ende brënda kornizës së një figure të pastër nga regjimi diktatorial i së kaluarës. Karakteristika rrënjësore e kësaj force politike mbetet perspektiva për ti ofruar elektoratit shqiptar risira dhe mundësira të reja zgjedhjeje, larg militantizmave dhe figurave të vjetra politike. Për të dalur në përfundim: *Do të jetë e aftë ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' për të nxjerrë jashtë loje hijet dhe fantzmat politike të së shkuarës?*

----------


## BOKE

Ja nje shkrim realist sipas mendimit tim.

*Pesë gazetarë dhe një i papunë* 

Mark Marku

Rastis shpeshherë që 5 gazetarë të gjenden bashkë në një studio. Madje jo rrallëherë edhe në situata krejtësisht paradoksale. Por nuk besoj që ata të jenë ndodhur ndonjëherë tjetër në një situatë si ajo e mbrëmshmja: Sokol Balla, Henri Çili, Andi Tela, Aleksandër Çipa, Eduart Zaloshnja, përballë Kreshnik Spahiut. Kujdes! Paradoksi zbulohet te nuancat, te fjala përballë. Përballë kujt? Përballë Kreshnik Spahiut, i cili deklaron se do të krijojë një parti politike. Dhe që u bënte gazetarëve zbulime të mëdha si këto: “Pasaporta shqiptare është pjesë e dinjitetit shqiptar”, “Ne duhet ta duam vendin tonë”, “Unë jam shqiptar nga Prizreni, dhe nëna ime është shqiptare nga Libohova”, “kërkohet një frymë e re në politikë”. Por deklarata më e çuditshme e tij ishte “do t’i jap fund sundimit 20-vjeçar të kryetarëve të partive”, a thua se ai pas krijimit të partisë së tij do të kishte mundësi të zgjidhte kryetarët dhe instancat drejtuese të partive të tjera.

Natyrisht, nuk ka asgjë të keqe që pesë, gjashtë apo më shumë gazetarë të jenë në një studio me Kreshnik Spahiun. Por jo përballë. Sepse fjala përballë nënkupton një përballje në formate të njëjta. Aktualisht gazetarët e lartpërmendur bëjnë pjesë në elitën e gazetarëve shqiptarë. Kreshnik Spahiu është një rishtar në politikë, ai ende nuk e ka krijuar partinë e re dhe deri tani as nuk ka sjellë ndonjë gjë të re dhe as nuk e premton një të tillë, nëse për gjë të re në politikë nuk kuptojmë shtimin e një formacioni të ri politik në listën e gjatë të formacioneve politike të krijuara deri tani. Le ta pranojmë që ai është edhe një atdhetar i zjarrtë. Por kaq. Është shqiptar? Pse të mos jetë. Tek e fundit të gjithë shqiptarët janë shqiptarë dhe mirë bëjnë. Por ky fakt nuk është i mjaftueshëm që shqiptarët e tjerë të të shpallin si shpëtimtarin e tyre, si kryetarin e të gjithë kryetarëve të partive. Të dhëna të tjera me interes: sapo është larguar nga profesioni i tij në drejtësi duke dhënë dorëheqjen pasi e ka kompromentuar shumë keq politikisht një nga institucionet më të rëndësishme të drejtësisë shqiptare, Këshillin e Lartë të Drejtësisë. Këto të dhëna nuk janë tregues të një personaliteti të tillë sa për t’u vënë përballë gazetarëve. Në vende të tjera ku sëmundja e delirit ndeshet më rrallë, këto do të ishin të dhëna të  mjaftueshme për të kundërtën: për t’u ikur gazetarëve.

Përtej këtij paradoksi profesional shfaqja e Spahiut në ekranet televizive e ka një shpjegim: ajo  mund të konsiderohet si përpjekje për të krijuar një parti nga asgjëja, për të krijuar një lider të madh shpëtimtar nga askushi. Një parti e krijuar nga mediat është një eksperiment interesant, por tashmë i provuar në jetën politike shqiptare. Dhe ka ndodhur katër vjet më parë kur një grup aktivistësh të Mjaft-it krijuan një parti të re të quajtur G 99 dhe që falë pranisë mediatike u duk se do të ishte një formacion i ri i suksesshëm në skenën politikë shqiptare. Formacioni i ri politik i bartte disa risi. Figura kryesore e tij Erion Veliaj kishte arritur të ndërtonte një profil mediatik interesant, rreth tij kishte një grup figurash që i emetonin disa ide ose që më saktë e artikulonin ndryshe alternativën e majtë (në një mënyrë më moderne), por megjithatë formacioni politik mediatik nuk u shndërrua në formacion politik dhe G 99-ta rezultoi një dështim nga pikëpamja elektorale.

Eksperimenti Spahiu është një version i banalizuar i eksperimentit Veliaj. Përveç  kësaj nuk është më as risi. Citatet patriotike të nxjerra nga tekstet e këndimit të shkollave fillore dhe të recituara në ekranet televizive nuk janë më jo vetëm ide të reja, por as ide politike. Gjithçka e re që mund të ndodhë në këtë rast është kjo: shoqata e tifozëve të kombëtares shqiptare të ankohet në gjykatë për përdorimin politik të paautorizuar të sloganeve.

Mapo

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Personalisht kam qenë shumë skeptike në fillim ndaj z. Spahiu, për vetë faktin se promovimi i tij si nën/kryetar i KLD ishte 'dhuratë' nga Berisha, ashtu siç ishte posti i Presidentit për z.Topi, dhe po ashtu edhe posti i Kryeprokurores. Por që të tre, dolën nga tutela e Berishës (kështu të paktën duket), dhe mirë bënë. Më pëlqen kjo gjë.




> - Si e shikoni metamorfozën e Kreshnik Spahiut? E shfrytëzoi ai elementin patriotik si trampolinë për politikën shqiptare?


E shikoj pozitive, pavarësisht skeptizimit që kam pasur në fillim. Çdo frymë e re, është pozitive, kur bëhet për një kauzë të drejtë. Në lidhje me atë, se a e shfrytëzoi elementin patriotik; unë dua ta shoh në një tjetër këndvështrim - në atë që ngelet për t'u përkrahur sepse ky vend ka nevojë që t'i rikthehet besimi tek vetja, krenaria, atdhedashuria, të shohë sadopak një dritëz shprese që ky vend mund *të bëhet nga ata që e duan atë!*
A mund të zgjidhej një tjetër në vend të z.Spahiu? Në fakt parë hollë hollë, z.Spahiu jep shembullin e një njeriu nga sistemi i Drejtësisë që i ka ardhur në majë të hundës nga presionet politike, që nuk e lë të marrë frymë atë sistem. Përveç kësaj, edhe të rebelimit ndaj Berishës që e vuri vetë aty. Në fund të fundit, z. Spahiu mund të sillej si shokët e tij dhe të shijonte postin e lakmueshëm që ka, duke iu bindur Berishës, por zgjedh t'i dalë kundra dhe i mëshon fort rizgjimit të ndjenjës së atdhedashurisë, dhe krenarisë kombëtare.
Mbështetja që pritet që t'i japë pastaj edhe z.Topi, jep në të njëjtën kohë edhe një sinjal për një reformim të së Djathtës, aq shumë të pritur nga të gjithë ne të djathtët  :buzeqeshje: 



> - Çfarë ndryshimesh mund të sjellë kjo parti? Do jenë këto ndryshime rrënjësore, apo do kemi një dështim të Kreshnik Spahiut, të ngjashëm me shndërrimin e dikurshëm të dështuar të Erion Veliajt, nga ''Mjaft'' në ''G 99''?


Çfarë ndryshimesh - ngelen për t'u parë, por uroj që të sjellë ndryshime, sepse kemi nevojë vërtetë. Një hap i bërë, është i rëndësishëm gjithmonë. Analogjia që i bëhet rëndom, rastit të z.Spahiu me feminuçën Veliaj, për mendimin tim është tejet e pavend, sepse nuk ngjajnë në asnjë pikë, por thjesht me vënien e theksit kaq shumë në këtë analogji të paqenë - është qëllimi që të ndikojë psikologjikisht tek populli për të thënë që : jo do dështojë njësoj si Veliaj. Tentativë dashakeqëse për mendimin tim, nga ata që i tremben kësaj lëvizje.



> Do të jetë e aftë ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' për të nxjerrë jashtë loje hijet dhe fantzmat politike të së shkuarës?


Kjo ngelet më shumë në dorën tonë si popull, në mbështetjen që i japim. Të shpresojmë tek elektorati gri dhe tek ajo pjesë e elektorait të djathtë që do reformimin e PD.




> Të dhëna të tjera me interes: sapo është larguar nga profesioni i tij në drejtësi duke dhënë dorëheqjen pasi e ka kompromentuar shumë keq politikisht një nga institucionet më të rëndësishme të drejtësisë shqiptare, Këshillin e Lartë të Drejtësisë


Z.Marku këtu është treguar shumë i neveritshëm, tipike kur fillon e frymëzohet nga ai që e urdhëron! KLD-ja nuk është ndikuar në asnjë rast politikisht nga z.Spahiu, sepse ai që ka futur hundët gjithmonë me tendencë politizmin e KLD, ka qenë Berisha me ushtarët e tij. 
Të paktën z.Spahiu pati guximin të ngrejë kryet ndaj Berishës, ndryshe si Marku me shokë që i binden verbërisht dhe ndihmojnë në këtë mënyrë në thellimin e greminës që i bëhet këtij vendi nga figura të tilla politike.

----------


## HEN-RI

Asnje pasoje dhe asnje te mire per popullin bageti shqiptar.Shume zhurme per asgje.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> - Si e shikoni metamorfozën e Kreshnik Spahiut? E shfrytëzoi ai elementin patriotik si trampolinë për politikën shqiptare?


E kam të vështirë ta besoj që doli dikush me grushtin e fuqishëm që është i aftë t'i bie në zemër malit që s'bëzanë, të besoj që doli një i drejtë që i do të mirën popullit të tij dhe kërkon t'i hapë sytë, ose më më mirë po them kërkon t'i bëjë miopët të shohin mizerjen që i rrethon. E kam të vështirë ta perceptoj Spahiun si Mesian që do të udhëzojë në dritë popullin e madh të shqipëtarëve duke e nxjerrë nga errësira aq më tepër kur është edhe patriot i madh që aspiron Shqipërinë e Bashkuar. E qelbur shumë kjo metamorfozë. Mgjth metamorfozë nuk do ta quaja. Është një rënie kuintash e detyruar (nuk e di e papritur a jo) që tregoi ç'fshihet pas tyre. Babëzia për pushtet. Mos u çudisni, s'është as i pari dhe as i fundit që kërkon të krijojë elektorat me mjete lojale. Ngjela i çorri maskën Salës pas aq vitesh me çimka e krijoi parti, Veliaj u bashkua me ata, kundra të cilëve protestonte para Kryeministrisë me letra higjenike, etj etj




> Çfarë ndryshimesh mund të sjellë kjo parti? Do jenë këto ndryshime rrënjësore, apo do kemi një dështim të Kreshnik Spahiut, të ngjashëm me shndërrimin e dikurshëm të dështuar të Erion Veliajt, nga ''Mjaft'' në ''G 99''?


Këto do ti tregojë koha, është profecuesja më e madhe dhe e mirë në këto raste. Megjithatë çudia më e madhe 3 ditë zgjat.




> Do të jetë e aftë ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' për të nxjerrë jashtë loje hijet dhe fantzmat politike të së shkuarës?


E pamundur për aktualitetin e sotëm politik që është i ngatërruar në vetvete si një lëmsh, është e pamundur ta zgjidhësh.

Spahiu ka humbur pikë duke krijuar parti ose pretenduar për të krijuar, të paktën në sytë e mi. Politikës dhe politikanëvë nuk mund t'i kundërvihesh duke qënë vetë i tillë, kjo nuk është një kundërpeshë efiçiente. Mënyra më e mirë është duke u munduar të organizosh komunitetin, duke krijuar një shoqëri aktive dhe pjesëmarrëse në politikbërje dhe vendimarrje e duke e shkëputur atë nga apatia.

----------


## malesori1234

Me thene te drejten veshtire me qene optimist. Nuk kam pare shume permbajtje ne fjalet e idete e Spahiut. Shume mire nese jane nacionaliste por qe te realizohet plani kombetar duhet te forcohet shteti qe kemi. E kjo kerkon aftesi qeverisese dhe ide te qarta ne secilen fushe. Patriotizem eshte te punosh ne cdo fushe per ecjen perpara te vendit. Kjo, nese do ndodhte ne rastin e AKZ, do te perbente nje tipar shume poziti dallues, per dallim nga patriotizmi bosh i partive te medha.

----------


## Albo

Cilat ishin nismat e Kuqezinjve?

Nisma kryesore e tyre, nisma prej se ciles moren spunton, ishte bojkoti ndaj censusit te shtetit. Bene peticione, bene fushata ne mbare vendin, bene zhurme ne media, televizione, Internet. Cili ishte rezultati i kesaj perballje politike? Vetem 1% e atyre qe u intervistuan ne census, nuk pranuan qe te marrin pjese ne te, duke e bojkotuar. Duke qene se politika eshte numra votash, rezultati fillestar nuk eshte shume shpresedhenes.

Duke qene se parti nuk kane krijuar akoma, por jane duke spekulluar per te, le te flasim per potencialin e njerezve qe do te jete elita e kesaj partie. Presidenti ne ikje Bamir Topi, Besnik Mustafaj, Aleksander Biberaj, Gazmend Oketa, Kreshnik Spahiu. Pyetja shtrohet:

- Cili prej tyre gezon nje mbeshtetje te elektoratit apo ka eksperience ne drejtimin e nje partie apo nje fushate elektorale?

Asnjeri. Qe te tere jane njerez ose parazite ose te paafte. Kush mban mend nje nisme politike te marre nga Bamir Topi kur ishte ne krye te grupit parlamentar te PD? Po ndonje nisme kur ishte president? Nismat e vetme te tij qene emerimi i Kryeprokurores aktuale dhe emerimit te gjykatesve. Sistemi i drejtesise, ngelet pushteti me i korruptuar ne Shqiperi dhe prokuroria eshte mbase institucioni me inkompetent: mjafton te sillni nder mend Gerdecin dhe 21 janarin qe ende nuk jane zbardhur e gjykuar!

Ashtu si Spahiu perdorte poltronen e KLD-se per prononcimet e tij politike ne media, sot keta njerez shkojne e mblidhen ne presidence per te bere planet e tyre partiake. Por brenda pak muajsh, do ta humbin edhe presidencen e do te dalin ne asistence. Do t'iu duhet te mblidhen ne kafenete dhe restorantet e Tiranes.

- Cila do te jete risia e tyre politike?

Bamir Topi per 5 vjet ishte kreu i sistemit te drejtesise ne vend, njeriu qe kish te gjitha kompetencat kushtetuese per te reformuar e pastruar kete pushtet nga korrupsioni. A e beri nje gje te tille? Jo. Cili eshte ai shqiptar qe beson se sot sistemi i drejtesise eshte me pak i korruptuar se 5 vjet me pare? Une per vete nuk besoj. Trafikantet e droges po kapen nga policia e po leshohen nga gjykatesit e korruptuar. Kush e beson Bamir Topin kur te dali neser ne fushate e te premtoje se "do te luftoje korrupsionin", kur gjithe Tirana e di se sa kushtonte nje emerim ne gjykaten e larte apo ate kushtetuese?!

Programi i vetem dhe motoja e vetme e ketij grupimi eshte: "Votoni per ne nese jeni te lodhur me Berishen e nuk doni te votoni per Ramen!" Problemi i vetem me kete nisme eshte se ky do te jete edhe sllogani i Rames ne 2013, dhe keto dy parti do te ndajne voten "anti-Berisha".

Kuptohet, Berisha nuk do ti fali bashkefshataret e tij qe e shkelen ne bese, dy tropojanet e ketij formacioni, ashtu sic nuk do te fali Bamir Topin per 21 janarin. Berisha e ka filluar tashme aksionin e tij politik per te zgjeruar rradhet e koalicionit edhe me ato parti te qendres apo te djathta qe jane jashte koalicionit, duke afruar Dashamir Shehun e Ndoken e PDK ne koalcionin e tij qeverises, duke i zene vrimat e rrjedhjes se votave. Berisha ka dicka qe Topi e kompani nuk kane, ka pushtetin dhe karizmen politike qe ketyre njerezve u mungon.

Dhe duke qene se do te zhgenjehen nga rezultati i zgjedhjeve, dhe nuk duan te identifikohen me PD dhe pushtetin, keta do te perfundojne ne kampin e opozites te majte shqiptare. Atje ku e kane vendin te gjithe forcat parazite te politikes shqiptare.

Albo

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Duke parë lëvizjet e fundit në skenën politike shqiptare, ku pjesa më pikante ishte dalja në dritë e lëvizjes ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' si parti politike, lëvizje deri diku e pritshme, pavarësisht se në fillim pretendohej për jo-politizimin e saj, lindin natyrshëm disa pyetje që mund të shkaktojnë një diskutim konstruktiv:
> 
> - Si e shikoni metamorfozën e Kreshnik Spahiut? E shfrytëzoi ai elementin patriotik si trampolinë për politikën shqiptare?
> - Çfarë ndryshimesh mund të sjellë kjo parti? Do jenë këto ndryshime rrënjësore, apo do kemi një dështim të Kreshnik Spahiut, të ngjashëm me shndërrimin e dikurshëm të dështuar të Erion Veliajt, nga ''Mjaft'' në ''G 99''? 
> 
> Nëse marrim të mirëqënë hipotetikisht suksesin e saj, kur kjo parti e sapoformuar korr një rezultat të kënaqshëm në zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare, binomi tradicional i politikës shqiptare PD-PS do të humbasë monopolin përballë një kundërshtari, që deri tani nuk përfaqësohet nga asnjë figurë ish-komuniste në brëndësi të saj. Edhe nëse kësaj partie sipas thashethemeve të fundit politike, mund ti bashkohet presidenti aktual Bamir Topi, i cili ka deklaruar tashmë që nuk do të kandidojë për një mandat të dytë presidencial, mbetet ende brënda kornizës së një figure të pastër nga regjimi diktatorial i së kaluarës. Karakteristika rrënjësore e kësaj force politike mbetet perspektiva për ti ofruar elektoratit shqiptar risira dhe mundësira të reja zgjedhjeje, larg militantizmave dhe figurave të vjetra politike. Për të dalur në përfundim: *Do të jetë e aftë ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' për të nxjerrë jashtë loje hijet dhe fantzmat politike të së shkuarës?*


dua të them që më bëhet qefi që u bënë parti. kjo ishte ajo që duhet të kishte ndodhur dhe me mjaft-in po ata në fund të fundit ishin dështakë dhe budallenj, gjë që vërtetohet nga partia G99. sepse siç ka thënë dhe sokrati apo aristoteli s'më mbahet mend kush ishte, emri i një gjëje përmban esencën e saj. një parti me emër G99 natyrisht që mund të përmbajë vetëm idiota, dhe meqë vetëm kta ishin ata nga mjafti që u bënë parti, ajo e tëra si lëvizje ishte dështim

tani, për sa i përket pyetjes "E shfrytëzoi ai elementin patriotik si trampolinë për politikën shqiptare?" nqs e bëri këtë bravo i qoftë se qeka i zgjutë. dhe në fund të fundit s'besoj se është diçka e keqe. kjo ndodh në shum vende të botës dhe sidomos për një vend si ne që na intereson më shumë ça bëhet jashtë se sa brënda ndoshta është dhe një gjë pozitive

me sa shof kjo parti (tashmë) do të ket ca sukses sepse nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për popullaritetin e saj të dukshëm, po ka ndodhur dhe diçka që normalisht nuk kam parë të ndodhi jo vetëm në shqipëri po dhe jashtë. kta pa formuar mirë partinë vajtën dhe u pritën në amerikë nga qeveria amerikane. tani jo se është ndonjë tregues kush e di se çfarë ky, po ndoshta do të kenë një mbështetje më tepër dhe kjo është diçka pozitive për ta

do të më bëhej qefi nqs dilnin dhe parti të tjera të tilla. se tani për tani s'ka alternativa serioze në skenën politike të shqipërisë. dua të votoj po çfarë? pd? ish komunista që hiqen si demokratë, dhe që bëjnë koalicione me parti të majta vetëm që të mbajnë pushtetin? dhe që kryesisht nën ta tirana s'ka akoma as ujë as drita (mos të flasim për rrethet). ps? më tepër ish komunista që as e kanë idenë se çfarë po bëjnë. dhe më tepër kanë një psikopat në krye. lsi? kurvat e politikës shqiptare, shiten sa ktej andej për karrike. kush ti japi më shum karrike, atje i hapin shalët + në krye kanë politikanin më të korruptuar shqiptar që është kapur dhe me duar të pista në video lol. pbdnj? lol. pdiu? lol (si mund të votoj një parti që e ka emrin "për unitet" - wtf). e nuk e di çfarë parti të tjera ka

pra na duhen alternativa. kjo parti duket sikur diçka po kurdis, dhe akoma nqs në fund të fundit dalin dhe kta kot si shum parti të tjera, të paktën japin një zgjedhje tjetër nga kta të paaftët dhe mashtruesit që i dimë tashmë

----------


## liridashsi

qdo   parti  politike  edhe ajo edjajve esht me emire se partia socialiste dhe partia demokratike  -keto  dy shtriga parti qe  nuk i ka pa historia  ne bote per  keq   kan bere  dëm e zi ne popullin shqiptarë   sa qe as  bombat atomike nuk do te benin

----------


## OPARI

A K Z dhe partia e TOPIT do ti japin SALES mandatin e trete dhe me ndihmen e RAMES dihet 

humbesi si gjithmone populli ku fukaralleku do kete imunitet (duke pare se cfare po ndodh me komshinjet GR dhe IT)

----------


## Endri_

> *A K Z dhe partia e TOPIT do ti japin SALES mandatin e trete* dhe me ndihmen e RAMES dihet 
> 
> humbesi si gjithmone populli ku fukaralleku do kete imunitet (duke pare se cfare po ndodh me komshinjet GR dhe IT)


Dhe spahiu nga sharlatan do behet kreshnik serish  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Asnje pasoje dhe asnje te mire per popullin bageti shqiptar.Shume zhurme per asgje.


Jo mos thuj ashtu,se dikush bahet milioner, jo gjith populli,por dashi behet milioner .

----------


## Besoja

Nje parti si gjithe te tjerat!
Lufte per pushtet.
Aleanca pas zgjedhore.
Si mund qe ai Spahiu te jete aq naiv sa te besoj se vertet do impresionoje njerzit me termin kuqezi!!!
Duke u vene nenkryetar i KLD-se,ai e kupto se cfare ishte pushteti por atje ishte pak per te.Djali mendon se,dhe ketu i jap te drejte,ne Shqiperi behesh cfare te duash.Mjafton te te ndjekin ca dite ca televizione,te kesh ca para,te flasesh bukur,me gjeste,ndonjehere edhe te perlotesh per memedheun,etj!

----------


## landi45

me vjedhjen e votave dhe me nje popull injorant si yni

qe thote pa buke rri e votoj saliun apo edin

asnje pasoje

----------


## EuroStar1

> Duke parë lëvizjet e fundit në skenën politike shqiptare, ku pjesa më pikante ishte dalja në dritë e lëvizjes ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' si parti politike, lëvizje deri diku e pritshme, pavarësisht se në fillim pretendohej për jo-politizimin e saj, lindin natyrshëm disa pyetje që mund të shkaktojnë një diskutim konstruktiv:
> 
> - Si e shikoni metamorfozën e Kreshnik Spahiut? E shfrytëzoi ai elementin patriotik si trampolinë për politikën shqiptare?
> - Çfarë ndryshimesh mund të sjellë kjo parti? Do jenë këto ndryshime rrënjësore, apo do kemi një dështim të Kreshnik Spahiut, të ngjashëm me shndërrimin e dikurshëm të dështuar të Erion Veliajt, nga ''Mjaft'' në ''G 99''? 
> 
> Nëse marrim të mirëqënë hipotetikisht suksesin e saj, kur kjo parti e sapoformuar korr një rezultat të kënaqshëm në zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare, binomi tradicional i politikës shqiptare PD-PS do të humbasë monopolin përballë një kundërshtari, që deri tani nuk përfaqësohet nga asnjë figurë ish-komuniste në brëndësi të saj. Edhe nëse kësaj partie sipas thashethemeve të fundit politike, mund ti bashkohet presidenti aktual Bamir Topi, i cili ka deklaruar tashmë që nuk do të kandidojë për një mandat të dytë presidencial, mbetet ende brënda kornizës së një figure të pastër nga regjimi diktatorial i së kaluarës. Karakteristika rrënjësore e kësaj force politike mbetet perspektiva për ti ofruar elektoratit shqiptar risira dhe mundësira të reja zgjedhjeje, larg militantizmave dhe figurave të vjetra politike. Për të dalur në përfundim: *Do të jetë e aftë ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' për të nxjerrë jashtë loje hijet dhe fantzmat politike të së shkuarës?*


Pergezime per temen Uriel

Teme tipike per Belulin. Pse per Belulin ? Sic shikohet, rrjedha e diskutimit eshte zhvendosur nga AKZ te PD dhe PS , si gjithmon paralelizmat do stimulojne penisin e thyer ne moshe te PD dhe PS-se e cila mbrohet nga antaret virtuale dhe simpatizant te partive me date skadence 1941 dhe qe ju nderrua pulla e skadimit ne 1990 megjithse ishte po ai produkt i skaduar qe vazhdon akoma te qarkulloje ne tregun politik shqiptar.

Mua nuk me shqeteson se a e perdori AKZ-ja situaten politike duke futur patriotizmin ne mes. Mua me se shumti me intereson: A ka ndonje mundesi qe ta bej realitet bashkimin e Shqiptareve dhe eleminimin perfundimtar ne zgjedhje te partive shushunje qe thithin gjakun dhe nderin e Shqiptareve cdo dite. Do doja shume te dija konkretisht nga z Spahiu se si do ta arrije realizimin e B.Kombetar kur duhet te kete edhe mbeshtetjen nderkombetare

Kaq

----------


## Kermilli

> me vjedhjen e votave dhe me nje popull injorant si yni
> 
> qe thote pa buke rri e votoj saliun apo edin
> 
> asnje pasoje


Po aq tru kane o Landi, sepse disa koketrasheve pa shkolle Saliu ju duket si Perendi

----------


## TetovaMas

> Duke parë lëvizjet e fundit në skenën politike shqiptare, ku pjesa më pikante ishte dalja në dritë e lëvizjes ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' si parti politike, lëvizje deri diku e pritshme, pavarësisht se në fillim pretendohej për jo-politizimin e saj, lindin natyrshëm disa pyetje që mund të shkaktojnë një diskutim konstruktiv:
> 
> - Si e shikoni metamorfozën e Kreshnik Spahiut? E shfrytëzoi ai elementin patriotik si trampolinë për politikën shqiptare?
> - Çfarë ndryshimesh mund të sjellë kjo parti? Do jenë këto ndryshime rrënjësore, apo do kemi një dështim të Kreshnik Spahiut, të ngjashëm me shndërrimin e dikurshëm të dështuar të Erion Veliajt, nga ''Mjaft'' në ''G 99''? 
> 
> Nëse marrim të mirëqënë hipotetikisht suksesin e saj, kur kjo parti e sapoformuar korr një rezultat të kënaqshëm në zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare, binomi tradicional i politikës shqiptare PD-PS do të humbasë monopolin përballë një kundërshtari, që deri tani nuk përfaqësohet nga asnjë figurë ish-komuniste në brëndësi të saj. Edhe nëse kësaj partie sipas thashethemeve të fundit politike, mund ti bashkohet presidenti aktual Bamir Topi, i cili ka deklaruar tashmë që nuk do të kandidojë për një mandat të dytë presidencial, mbetet ende brënda kornizës së një figure të pastër nga regjimi diktatorial i së kaluarës. Karakteristika rrënjësore e kësaj force politike mbetet perspektiva për ti ofruar elektoratit shqiptar risira dhe mundësira të reja zgjedhjeje, larg militantizmave dhe figurave të vjetra politike. Për të dalur në përfundim: *Do të jetë e aftë ''Aleanca Kuq e Zi'' për të nxjerrë jashtë loje hijet dhe fantzmat politike të së shkuarës?*


*

Ndryshime ,reforma ndoshta do te ndodhin te shqipetaret ne pergjithesi , mbas nja 30 apo 40 viteve . Ajo qe eshte me e keqja se gjenerate e vjeter e ka helmuare edhe gjeneraten e re , dhe eshte shume veshtire qe shqipetaret te ecin te barabarte me popujte e tjere . 

Shembull : Femijet e Ministrave , deputeteve , apo bisnismeneve ,jane femije me te pa edukuare dhe pertace terrorizojne popullaten shqipetare . Kjo nuk ndodhe ne asnje politike te botes perveq te udheheqesit kriminel,si po ndodhe ne Shqiperi , Kosove ,dhe Maqedoni ,ku jetojne shqipetaret.

Personalishte nuk kame pasur rastin qe te shofe nje femije te politikaneve duke e perjashtuare gjinine femrore , Ministrave ,apo bisnismeneve shqipetare qe te jete shembullore per popullaten .

C'fare duhet te prese populli jone nga keto kopila  ??*

Kopilat pjellin vetem kopila

----------

